# north wind clean water fwb



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

close up of the three biggest out of eight


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

nice ones :clap


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice how long where you put there?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice! Some pretty healthy, fat ones too! Bet it was nice and cool out there!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

about four hours it was cool


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess!!! Thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Fine mess, I figured the water to still be murky, thanks for the report and photos:clap:clap


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Im jealous but nice catch! I went out in Navarre and water was glassy and clear but no flounder.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice flat fish:clap:clap:clap


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome. I went last night with a co-worker around Sanders Beach and saw about 100 Sting Ray, tons of bait fish, aprox 50 golf balls, 20 tires, 1 game warden, and 0 flounder. Any tips on where I should be looking this time of year? I tried Fort Pickens bay side from the Bob Sikes bridge to the Pass over the course of three previous trips and also saw no flounder. I was wandering if the bayous would be more productive, but the water is too murky for my light setup. Im going again tonight. If any one has any tips or wants to go shoot me an e-mail.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

what r you runing for lights


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet flatties


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

wow!:hungry


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Im just running 6 submersible 100 watt dc halogen style lights. I mounted them in floats and float them along either side of the boat. It works great in the clear water of the bay, I imaging you need a generator setup for more murky water. I am waiting to see if flounder gigging will be the next great American pass time to be outlawed before I invest in something more serious like a generator.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

go on page two of the forum on subject flounder pics third one down look at boat pics using starfires


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess:clap


----------

